# Good buy?



## veedub_drvr (Jun 24, 2007)

Hey guys I am thinking about getting back into the German way of life.








Found this wondering what you all think if it is a good buy.
Said he would take $10500
http://boise.craigslist.org/cto/1316839537.html


----------



## scottr20AE (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Good buy? (veedub_drvr)*

I recently(3 months ago) bought a 2001.5 S4 Avant, 6 speed, with 86k miles, and it had also had the TB service done on it recently. 
I paid 10,250.
My car's modifications:
-APR 91 octane, gives it 307hp
*93 should give it 318, if you check APR's website, so I would ask where the other 12 are coming from
-3M 20% tint all the way around
-AWE boost gauge
-RS4 clutch and lightened flywheel
I had it checked out by a shop of my choice, which was huge for me, when the seller said he had no problem taking the car to a shop of my choice for a pre-buy inspection.


----------

